# teen moms



## strollingbones (Aug 11, 2010)

i will admit to being totally hooked on this series...it began with...16 and pregant...now they are following 4 of the orginal moms, maci  who is so smart and hard working but hooked up with the worthless cad ryan, farrah....a space cadet who's baby's father is killed in a car crash so she is on her own,  amber...what can one say about amber, if gary can endure her mouth....it might work....and then katelynn, her and tyler gave their baby up for adoption.



so anyone else watching this series, i think it should be show to teenagers every chance it can.  it shows that very few of these teen preggies end up happy.  

it shows how hard things are once you have a child.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm waiting for the new reality series, 'Michael Vick, Dog Boss'.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 11, 2010)

if you werent a sadistic prick like vick...there might have been some humor in that


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, okay, okay....okay.........


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i will admit to being totally hooked on this series...it began with...16 and pregant...now they are following 4 of the orginal moms, maci  who is so smart and hard working but hooked up with the worthless cad ryan, farrah....a space cadet who's baby's father is killed in a car crash so she is on her own,  amber...what can one say about amber, if gary can endure her mouth....it might work....and then katelynn, her and tyler gave their baby up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy it too, only because I have two nieces who are material girls without an ounce of common sense in their heads, and I just hope and pray they watch too. 

As for Amber's fat, lazy husband, no wonder she mouths off at him. I keep waiting for her to grow up and give him marching orders--and mean it.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 19, 2010)

My 15-year old daughter watches it. At first, I was leery, because I thought they might try to glorify and gloss over the rough parts. But they really do paint a realistic picture of what it is like having a child so young.  The show has been a bit of an eye-opener for my daughter.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 19, 2010)

Steerpike said:


> My 15-year old daughter watches it. At first, I was leery, because I thought they might try to glorify and gloss over the rough parts. But they really do paint a realistic picture of what it is like having a child so young.  The show has been a bit of an eye-opener for my daughter.



Good for her!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

well farrah is dumber than i gave her credit for..and i assure you i gave her lots of credit for dumb...

she gets scammed selling her car...the guys sends her 8 k and she sends 3 k to someone to ship it...and of course the 8 k check is bad.....


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 19, 2010)

amber's baby's daddy is gary....i dont see how he stands her...she is always whining...

the guy with the sideways baseball hat ...sad they are just sad...where does he get his money?  i never see him work....

and dont get me started on ryan....maci should kick his ass....


----------



## Samson (Aug 19, 2010)

I cannot relate to the troubles of girls below the age of consent.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> amber's baby's daddy is gary....i dont see how he stands her...she is always whining...
> 
> the guy with the sideways baseball hat ...sad they are just sad...where does he get his money?  i never see him work....
> 
> and dont get me started on ryan....maci should kick his ass....



Gary doesn't work; he just sits around filling his gut and expecting Amber to wait on him. I agree she's no mental giant either, but that guy needs to watch reruns of himself. He's a disgusting pig.

Ryan is also a slacker, but at least he's easier on the eyes and doesn't talk like he's always got a mouthful of food.


----------



## rikules (Aug 20, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> I'm waiting for the new reality series, 'Michael Vick, Dog Boss'.



I'm working on a reality series called "American IDLE"

where-in 10 people sit around all day doing as little as possible...

and at the end of each show the person who is considered to be the LEAST idle/MOST active is voted off the show and forced to go work!

that is....
if we can get these lazy dudes off there asses long enough to actually VOTE....

is this metaphorical?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2010)

yea gary doesnt have much going for him....amber has lost some weight too....ryan is a pig...that man only cares about his dick and getting it waxed...and not poetically....but you got to wonder about the show's editing.....i mean maci is all wonderful and ryan is a totally loser....and what about catelynn's man? the one with the baseball hat....where does he get all his money?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 21, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> yea gary doesnt have much going for him....amber has lost some weight too....ryan is a pig...that man only cares about his dick and getting it waxed...and not poetically....but you got to wonder about the show's editing.....i mean maci is all wonderful and ryan is a totally loser....and what about catelynn's man? the one with the baseball hat....where does he get all his money?



I agree a lot of it seems staged, unlike when they were going through their pregnancies. There are probably a lot of comments, just like ours, on their website. I hadn't seen the latest episode where Farrah got duped on the car deal until last night, but she has wealthy parents so probably won't lose much sleep over it anyway. Catelynn's boyfriend looks and acts about 12. C'mon... And Maci's new boyfriend talks like he's got rocks in his mouth and his words have to be subtitled! She's so obviously just looking for a husband, period, yet the new guy seems clueless.

My faith in that generation would dry up completely if I relied only on that bunch as examples of what future leaders of America look like.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 21, 2010)

amber has lost 65 lbs....got to give her that....

maci and ryan are 22...i didnt realize that...you think she is looking for a hubby...i am not sure...
kyle the new man is kinda thick if you ask me..but seems like a nice man

farrah was so stupid....yea she will be running to mom to bail her out...her only option
it was sad that her bf was killed 

catelynn and her bf have a facebook page lol of course they do


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought this show was gone, but I guess just on hiatus for a few weeks. Seems things still aren't looking too swell for the couples. Damn. They are just so clueless. _BUT_ I have to keep reminding myself they're children who just _think_ they're adults.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 16, 2010)

My daughter lives with her mom, who she doesn't like much.   At one level I am terrified that she will be this silly, and on the other hand I am pretty proud of her smarts.   I doubt she will have that trouble.  But teenagers always seem incredibly dumb in the things they do.  Boys die of testosterone poisoning all the time.   I just always keep my fingers crossed that she keeps her legs crossed.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i will admit to being totally hooked on this series...it began with...16 and pregant...now they are following 4 of the orginal moms, maci  who is so smart and hard working but hooked up with the worthless cad ryan, farrah....a space cadet who's baby's father is killed in a car crash so she is on her own,  amber...what can one say about amber, if gary can endure her mouth....it might work....and then katelynn, her and tyler gave their baby up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't heard of it, doubt I would watch it.  Sounds to me like it glorifies single parenthood...I am against that.  Even if you THINK it teaches people how hard it is, it is showing kids that they can get on tv if they have a child as a teen, or that someone did.  Not a good message.......


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 16, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> My daughter lives with her mom, who she doesn't like much.   At one level I am terrified that she will be this silly, and on the other hand I am pretty proud of her smarts.   I doubt she will have that trouble.  But teenagers always seem incredibly dumb in the things they do.  Boys die of testosterone poisoning all the time.   I just always keep my fingers crossed that she keeps her legs crossed.



I hear you. I had sons and from the time they started showing an interest in girls, I began telling them that sex had consequences (that from age 12 to 15). Thereafter, I got a little louder and as they began dating, I made it crystal clear that if they got a girl pregnant, they WOULD be held responsible for playing a primary role in parenting and/or financial arrangements. I honestly don't know how I would have handled daughters because girls always have that "It won't happen to me" attitude. Good luck to you.


----------



## Samson (Sep 16, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> My daughter lives with her mom, who she doesn't like much.   At one level I am terrified that she will be this silly, and on the other hand I am pretty proud of her smarts.   I doubt she will have that trouble.  But teenagers always seem incredibly dumb in the things they do.  Boys die of testosterone poisoning all the time.   I just always keep my fingers crossed that she keeps her legs crossed.



heh.....

Yet there are parents who would vehemently disagree, and stubbernly claim that an adolescent would know 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/education-and-history/132316-how-to-put-on-a-condom.html

just by "looking at it."

I had a deal with my older slave when he became 14, and was hanging out at girls' houses.

I bought him a box of condoms, and asked if he knew how to use them. He said, "yes." and of course was terribly embarrassed.

So I told him that, to avoid these embarasing situations in the future, he could simply leave the empty box on my desk, and I would replace it with a full box.

This hasn't ever happened during the past two years........




....because he buys his own.


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 17, 2010)

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter lives with her mom, who she doesn't like much.   At one level I am terrified that she will be this silly, and on the other hand I am pretty proud of her smarts.   I doubt she will have that trouble.  But teenagers always seem incredibly dumb in the things they do.  Boys die of testosterone poisoning all the time.   I just always keep my fingers crossed that she keeps her legs crossed.
> ...



If boys get used to condoms, they're fine with using them. It's the MEN who are used to NOT wearing them that will forever be the problem.

I think birth control continues to be primarily the female's responsibility, only because females [usually] are more responsible in the first place.


----------



## Samson (Sep 17, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



Well, it does take "Two to Tango."

But the female is going to give birth.

You'd think that would be incentive to be responsible, regardless of any preceived innate difference between male and female "responsibility."

Of course, I'm certain no female has become pregnate on purpose.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i will admit to being totally hooked on this series...it began with...16 and pregant...now they are following 4 of the orginal moms, maci  who is so smart and hard working but hooked up with the worthless cad ryan, farrah....a space cadet who's baby's father is killed in a car crash so she is on her own,  amber...what can one say about amber, if gary can endure her mouth....it might work....and then katelynn, her and tyler gave their baby up for adoption.
> ...



perhaps you should not judge the series until you see it...it hardly glorifies anything

and why must you go big with the think?  yea it shows people getting knocked up and getting on tv...why dont we just stop all the reality tv series?

you have no clue what the message is...you have not watched the show...but of course conservatives dont have an open mind...and always have their minds dead set on ever subject...


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 23, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't like any other reality shows either..  I watch tv for entertainment, I get enough reality in reality.  Except for the funny videos, those I like.  

I am not a conservative, I'm a moderate.  

I'm not wasting my time watching a show on teen moms.  If you like it, you watch it....

If I'm wrong, so be it...it would be great if I'm wrong on this...just don't think I am.


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 23, 2010)

Some of the scenes on Teen Mom are scripted (or practiced) because of course the cameras are always on. And it's undoubtedly edited to fit a one-hour timeframe. But there are many other scenes that I don't believe ARE scripted. If so, then those kids are so good they should be making full-length movies and getting paid 8 figure salaries!

It's a good series because it shows the terrible damage that can be done to a young person's entire future when an unplanned pregnancy happens and there is little, if any, adult support system. Because it's on MTV, I sincerely hope thousands of teens are also as hooked on it as this _adult_ is.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 7, 2010)

well damn....kyle dumps maci big time....i didnt realize she moved after 2 months...what a dummie she was....

catelynn and tyler see their baby......i just dont get that hat thing he has going...and i died when they talked about when they were 'young'

farrah is going to get some money from dead baby's daddy....her mom is a total bitch...she never listens
to farrah

amber....dating the dude from wally world ...he strikes me as a peddie....its just too weird...and gary...gary gary gary...get a job and support your family and you might win amber back....


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 7, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> well damn....kyle dumps maci big time....i didnt realize she moved after 2 months...what a dummie she was....
> 
> catelynn and tyler see their baby......i just dont get that hat thing he has going...and i died when they talked about when they were 'young'
> 
> ...



Can you imagine the mess Gary and Amber's child will be by the time she reaches adolescence with all the screaming and punching and getting yanked from one place to another all the time?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 11, 2010)

i think leah will be fine if they stop it soon...i was reading us mag....at a friends house...and they said that gary is a total leech....making the mtv staff pay any expenses he has while filming....i guess that is how he was able to buy the huge bunch of flowers.

it is a shame cause leah is such a pretty little one


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, that kid Leah sure is cute.  

Ironically, the couple that seems like they'd have been best suited to raise a child as young parents are the ones who gave theirs up for adoption.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 11, 2010)

you think catelynn and tyler are suited to raise a child? honey hush, really?

one will never know how the father of sophie would have been....

ryan is a total ass ....i dont even see why his parent tolerate him


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 11, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> you think catelynn and tyler are suited to raise a child? honey hush, really?
> 
> one will never know how the father of sophie would have been....
> 
> ryan is a total ass ....i dont even see why his parent tolerate him



I said they seem to be the "best" suited of the couples dealt with on the show. There's a difference.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe they could have a spin off show called "Teens with STD's"...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 11, 2010)

o i think they are the saddest couple on the show.....their families are so messed up....

and look at them..hopes for higher education but cant finish high school....and what is with that damned ball cap?

amber and gary seem the worse on the show


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 11, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i think leah will be fine if they stop it soon...i was reading us mag....at a friends house...and they said that gary is a total leech....making the mtv staff pay any expenses he has while filming....i guess that is how he was able to buy the huge bunch of flowers.
> 
> it is a shame cause leah is such a pretty little one



There's a special tonight supposedly showing some video not previously seen. Then tomorrow night is the final episode.

Gary is a pig, as I've said from the beginning. Even HIS mother kicked him out but she doted on him before. He's now living with a friend. None of those men work, nor do they even try to get jobs. Pathetic.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 11, 2010)

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, that kid Leah sure is cute.
> 
> Ironically, the couple that seems like they'd have been best suited to raise a child as young parents are the ones who gave theirs up for adoption.



Sure they do. They haven't had the experience! But they were the wisest, because of their own home lives which totally suck, and they didn't want to bring their own child into that. His father's either in jail or rehab; her mother is married to him and only cares about herself and how 'lonely' she is without him while he's off doing time.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, so new episodes began just the other night, with a slightly different format: One young couple per segment. The first one is about the two kids trying to finish high school, they get married and live with her mom and dad all during the pregnancy and thereafter. (I guess a new couple will be introduced each week.)

So I already have a question: WHERE ARE THE BOY'S (Cody) PARENTS? There is no mention of them at all, like they don't even exist. Maybe when the show is over for the season, Dr. Drew will do another two-hour review and explain why it seems like it's always the girl's parents who pitch in and help and the boy's parents just sit around on their collective asses and do nothing.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2010)

new?  and i missed it...i read today that they make 60 to 65 k a season...that good coin for a 18 yr old


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 29, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> new?  and i missed it...i read today that they make 60 to 65 k a season...that good coin for a 18 yr old



It's re-run at least twice a week, so I'm sure you can catch it. Yes, I guessed they made some money off doing the stint. I also suspect in order to get the mean moms involved (like Catelyn's and Farrah's), they got a pretty penny too. Otherwise, why would they do it?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 30, 2010)

you saw a new esp. of 16 and pregant...not teen moms....i watched it....cody and brooke...that is gonna be a mess....i hope they can buy the barn and move out of the parents...

seems gary has taken leah and left amber


----------

